# JSP und URL-Auflösung (JBoss 4.2.0)



## gast (7. Jul 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe etwas komisches erlebt. In einer JSP-Seite habe ich folgende Zeile: 


```
<%@ page errorPage="./error.jsp" %>
```

Alle JSP-Seiten sind im gleichen Verzeichnis. In der error.jsp ist auch das isErrorPage-Attribut gesetzt:


```
<%@ page isErrorPage="true" %>
```

Wenn eine Fehleingabe getätigt wird, wird die error.jsp aufgerufen und die Fehlermeldung angezeigt. Aber, nur wenn ich mit Firefox arbeite. IE (6.0) kommt immer mit der Meldung, dass er die Seite nicht finden kann!

Ich habe einige Änderungen am URL ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Auch Cookies habe ich aus- und eingeschaltet, auch ohne Erfolg. Mit Firefox funktioniert alles bestens. 

Weiss jemand, was da los ist? Ich arbeite ansonsten mit JBoss 4.2.0.

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp.


----------



## Rydl (7. Jul 2007)

wieso beginnt deine url auch mit einem punkt? 

ansonsten für urls immer das <c:url> tag benutzen, dann hat man keine probleme mit dem slash am anfang, das aus domain.de/projekt/seite.jsp dann schon mal domain.de/seite.jsp macht.


----------



## gast (7. Jul 2007)

Rydl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso beginnt deine url auch mit einem punkt?
> 
> ansonsten für urls immer das <c:url> tag benutzen, dann hat man keine probleme mit dem slash am anfang, das aus domain.de/projekt/seite.jsp dann schon mal domain.de/seite.jsp macht.



Nun, für mich heisst es "vom aktuellen Verzeichnis ausgehend". Könnte ich auch weg lassen. 

Ich habe jetzt auch mit Tomcat probiert. Das gleiche Problem. Mit Firefox klappt es, mit IE nicht. Ich bekomme imer die Fehlermeldung: 


```
HTTP 500 - Interner Serverfehler 
Internet Explorer
```

Also, irgend etwas ist komisch.


----------



## mlange8801 (7. Jul 2007)

wenn Du unter Extras/erweitert das Häkchen bei "Kurze HTTP Fehlermeldungen anzeigen" wegmachst (oder umgekehrt) dann solltest Du Deine Fehlerseiten wieder sehen.
Ansonsten wertet der IE nur den HTTP Statuscode (500) aus und zeigt seine eigene Fehlerseite an.


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2007)

mlange8801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn Du unter Extras/erweitert das Häkchen bei "Kurze HTTP Fehlermeldungen anzeigen" wegmachst (oder umgekehrt) dann solltest Du Deine Fehlerseiten wieder sehen.
> Ansonsten wertet der IE nur den HTTP Statuscode (500) aus und zeigt seine eigene Fehlerseite an.



Besten Dank.


----------

